# decisions, decisions.



## dwmoore13 (Oct 23, 2010)

hey guys, i have a 2004 ls1 goat and i am trying to decide which cam to get for it. i have been thinking lingenfelters GT1-1, but i am not sure what else i would have to do to run it. any suggestions about what else i will need or other cam? i am looking for a really aggressive idle but also good driveability on the street with great performance. thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

That cam may require modifications for stock pistons and will be too aggressive for a stock automatic TC.


----------

